# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] how to center excel sheet horizontally and verticaly on page?

## fitzbest

How to center excel sheet vertically or horizontally on a page ?

Also how to change grid colours in excel ?

Thanks

----------


## Michael M

File/Page Setup/Margins, and tick the centre vertically and horizontally.

For grid line colours

Tools/options/View select colour in gridline colour dropdown box.

HTH
Michael M

"fitzbest" wrote:

> How to center excel sheet vertically or horizontally on a page ?
>
> Also how to change grid colours in excel ?
>
> Thanks

----------


## Leith Ross

Hello fitzbest,

To center the worksheet data horizontally and vertically for printing...

On the main menu click  File > Page Setup > Margins 
Check the boxes at the bottom labeled Horizontally and Vertically

To change the Gridline Color...

On the main menu click  Tools > Options > View
At the bottom there is a drop down labeled Colors. Click ot to see the available colors and click on the one you want.

Sincerely,
Leith Ross

----------

